# The Diary Of My Retirement



## TabbyAnn (Nov 27, 2020)

I decided to start a dairy of my retirement because it will be nice to have comments and helpful suggestions and contacts all in one place instead of scattered on various threads in various forums. I retired and moved to a new home in a new town with the idea of joining a couple of organizations near my home and meeting new friends. But, after I got straightened out in my new house and learned to get around town, the pandemic hit and the organizations I planned to join closed down, and now I’ve spent a year fairly isolated in my house with no friends or family in my town. I go out for groceries and supplies but have no one to check on me or to share concerns or mutual favors. At first it all seemed like a temporary situation and I kept busy at home and upbeat. But now I'm feeling I should learn how to develop friendships in the midst of the pandemic, since it isn't going away. But I'm at a loss as to how to do this.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 27, 2020)

Welcome to Senior Forums, Tabby Ann.  A good way to begin is go to the Introductions LINK and tell folks why your here.  Hope you stick around!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Nov 27, 2020)

What brought you to Indiana, @TabbyAnn?  Are you in a metropolitan area or rural?  I only ask b/c this could give some ideas of what is available.  Do you enjoy taking photos?  You could get out in open areas in your town and take pics.  I always enjoy seeing folks photos in the photography thread.


----------



## TabbyAnn (Nov 27, 2020)

It was housing that brought me to my current town, finding a nice house at an affordable price. It’s a fairly metropolitan area with all the amenities needed for daily living. I don’t have any lack of personal interests to occupy my time by myself. It’s just not good to be isolated with no friends or acquaintances nearby.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 29, 2020)

To make a friend, you have to be a friend.  I'm sure there are many living close to you, who are  "alone", in the same boat.  It will be your job to find them....one at a time.  Good luck! Don't be a stranger.


----------

